# Is it me ?... or



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

Just wondering if its just me, but after i smoke an isom, most other non isoms seem to taste like :BS


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

Yep Just You..
:r:r:r


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

A lot of the cigars I smoke are from South of Miami. Never had a problem with most of my stash. Do you smoke a lot from Mexico or America or something? 

:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

It's just you :tu

There is a core of NCs that I would never write off.


----------



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> A lot of the cigars I smoke are from South of Miami. Never had a problem with most of my stash. Do you smoke a lot from Mexico or America or something?
> 
> :tu


Nah, no mex, dont care for the taste of them....maybe just all in my mind. :hn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

What's an isom?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I thought cubans were good because of the :BS


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> What's an isom?


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

budkole said:


> Nah, no mex, dont care for the taste of them....maybe just all in my mind. :hn


Oh just wondering where all your cigars were coming from if they weren't from an South of Miami. Most of mine are from an island South of Miami, the Dominican Republic (well, half an island). :tu


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

burninator said:


> I thought cubans were good because of the :BS


oh no!!!...you said the "c" word.........


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


>


Thanks, Greg.....Nicaragua?


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

stevieray said:


> oh no!!!...you said the "c" word.........


Euwwwwww


----------



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

NCRadioMan said:


>


Man, i havnt seen a box of those in years! Ill bet they smoke well now, as i remember they smoke well then too.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

stevieray said:


> oh no!!!...you said the "c" word.........


I certainly did not!

Oh, you mean cuban. :r


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

stevieray said:


> oh no!!!...you said the "c" word.........


*cuban cuban cuban cuban cuban cuban*


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

madurolover said:


> *cuban cuban cuban cuban cuban cuban*


Mods, this needs to be attended promptly, we cannot have this type of talk around here :bn


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

chippewastud79 said:


> Mods, this needs to be attended promptly, we cannot have this type of talk around here :bn


:tg :tg :tg


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

madurolover said:


> :tg :tg :tg


:tpd:I think


----------



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

madurolover said:


> *cuban cuban cuban cuban cuban cuban*


ya better start checking for wire taps:gn


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

budkole said:


> ya better start checking for wire taps:gn


or black helicopters :r


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

I hate to get this thread back on the actual discussion. I really do.  But while I won't say 100% of NC's taste like :BS to me now, certain NC maduro's do. And I used to like them. Now I can't stand that 'burnt dirt' taste I call it. I'm not talking about cremosas either, just that extremely dark/burnt/earthy/roasty flavor....all in a bad way. The best way I can descibe it I guess is to say its that flavor you NEVER find in CC's, even the Cohiba Maduros (which are :dr to me). Anyway, my :2


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

landhoney said:


> I hate to get this thread back on the actual discussion. I really do.  But while I won't say 100% of NC's taste like :BS to me now, certain NC maduro's do. And I used to like them. Now I can't stand that 'burnt dirt' taste I call it. I'm not talking about cremosas either, just that extremely dark/burnt/earthy/roasty flavor....all in a bad way. The best way I can descibe it I guess is to say its that flavor you NEVER find in CC's, even the Cohiba Maduros (which are :dr to me). Anyway, my :2


I've found the same thing the last few days actually. I liked the hearty, full, dark taste of certain maduros like, say the Partagas Black, and I haven't been smoking for long but it didn't take long for me to get my lips around some Cubans, and I don't like them any more. I'm more drawn to the kind of sweeter and lighter or earthy and rich taste that the Cubans offer and have little taste for the maduro flavor anymore. I think the "burnt dirt" description is right on, haha. I don't know. For example, I really like the Excalibur line of cigars, but don't so much like the Dark Knight much now, and the 5 Vegas Series A hasn't cut it lately either.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

landhoney said:


> II won't say 100% of NC's taste like :BS to me now, certain NC maduro's do. And I used to like them. Now I can't stand that 'burnt dirt' taste I call it. I'm not talking about cremosas either, just that extremely dark/burnt/earthy/roasty flavor....all in a bad way.


I used to smoke a lot of NC Maduros as well, and I know what you are talking about reference the "change in palate".

I would compare it to someone who likes Starbucks coffee, then discovers good fresh roasted beans, that haven't been overroasted and "burnt"....and the Starbucks just doesn't do it for them anymore.


----------



## JJG (Oct 16, 2006)

I had the same experience with NCs. When I first started buying and smoking a large variety of different brands I definitely favored the stronger, darker marduros. Now I can't stand them. I still enjoy lots of NCs but only smoke medium to mild brands. In fact, I've had a few sticks from the DR lately that could probably pass for Cuban. 

Although it's interesting to note, I don't have the same problem with and actually prefer some of the stronger CCs. I suspect this is because they are also very well balanced and there isn't one particular flavor that sticks out as completely overpowering. 

but back on topic, the answer is yes. after making my way through several boxes of Cubans, I found that a lot of my favorite NCs tasted completely different. For instance, Padrons (regular not the ani's) used to be my absolute favorite everyday smoke. now they just bore the sh*t out of me. kind of sad really, I still like the anniversary series though.

On the brighter side, certain NC brands actually taste better after switching to Cubans. I really like Fuente cigars now, especially the Opus X line. I had smoked them before but never bought the hype. Its only recently that I started to prefer them over other brands. In fact, my absolute favorite NC right now is the Casa Fuente store blend. Too bad I don't live anywhere near Las Vegas.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I do not share your affliction. Although I smoke probably 60/40 CC's, I have no problem going back and forth. But I also am careful in my rotation. I would never lead with an LFD or strong Pepin and then smoke a Padron Anni. I enjoy the taste change when going from a nice medium smoke like a SLR Serie A to a stronger NC. If you are smoking several different sticks you cant just grab anything and hope they will taste good. Think about what you are smoking and what will be the followup. :ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> What's an isom?


The iSom is a super secret Apple project also known as the brick. Nobody knows what it is, but it will not come cheap, will probably be white, and it will make Steve Ballmer cry for sure.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> The iSom is a super secret Apple project also known as the brick. Nobody knows what it is, but it will not come cheap, will probably be white, and it will make Steve Ballmer cry for sure.


Dangit Joe! You weren't supposed to tell anybody about the _real_ iSom! 40 lashes with a wet noodle for you, my friend.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Aye. The others taste like :BS to me. YMMV.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Thats funny that a lot of you guys used to smoke NC maduro's; thats all I smoked for like 5 years. Onyx, NC Partagas blacks, etc. Was all I bought boxes of. Now, after a years of expanding my palate and including CCs, they do taste burnt to me. So funny how that same experience has happened to so many.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

budkole said:


> Just wondering if its just me, but after i smoke an isom, most other non isoms seem to taste like :BS


Hence the reason Im selling everything.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Went down to the keys and smoked an ISOM.
Nothing like them.
All INOMs are totally different.
Seems the authorities are now after me.
Seems I was not supposed to do that.
One less island in the keys thanks to me setting up in smoke.
Wonder which ISOM to light up next?

Bill (Madurofan), run from Key Largo. May pick that one next being it is closest.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm with Bobarian on this. Sometimes I want the burnt dirt taste. Sometimes I want the dry cedary taste. Sometimes I want peppery. It's just like my spice cabinet for cooking. I have many ways to cook chicken. Or maybe I'll have salmon. You don't top your ice cream with BBQ sauce. (Maybe you do).


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I would compare it to someone who likes Starbucks coffee, then discovers good fresh roasted beans, that haven't been overroasted and "burnt"....and the Starbucks just doesn't do it for them anymore.


Exactly.... you can enjoy it...but it's just not the same and there's a huge difference in flavors.


----------



## D_A (Nov 3, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Wonder which ISOM to light up next?


How about the Island South of Massachusetts, Rhode Island.

While I'm still fairly new to the dark side, I still smoke quite a few NCs. However, they are almost exclusively Nicaraguan. I don't really care for many of the Dominicans, Hondurans, etc any longer.


----------

